
The Big Short's Michael Burry on why index funds are like subprime CDOs - momentmaker
https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/the-big-short-s-michael-burry-explains-why-index-funds-are-like-subprime-cdos-1.1310874
======
azhenley
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20877700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20877700)

